# Do wi-fi dongles work properly?



## Aaron_VanAlstine (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a box running 9.1; however, the router resides in my wifeâ€™s office so I have cat cable strung between rooms. Iâ€™m wondering if one of those wi-fi USB dongles would work with 9.1? If someone has experience with them I'd be interested to hear about it.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 22, 2013)

You may see twice as many dropped wifi links [cmd=] sh /etc/rc.d/netif onerestart #or ...[/cmd] at eight yards than as at three. Sort of conjecture, but that is my recollection with a wifi edimax dongle with a largish antenna...


----------



## fonz (Mar 22, 2013)

Aaron_VanAlstine said:
			
		

> Iâ€™m wondering if one of those wi-fi USB dongles would work with 9.1?


I haven't used one of those in years, but there should be some that work. You may want to find out which chipsets are supported and choose accordingly.


----------



## kpa (Mar 22, 2013)

Those supported by run(4) seem to work allright for wireless client mode.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 26, 2013)

I got a Netgear WG111v3 and a Belkin. The Belkin looks like this onehttp://compare.ebay.com/like/220975108052?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar but it's the one that has velcro on it as seen here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=38679 so I'm not sure if it's the same model, but it uses the rum driver. Both work perfectly.


----------



## break19 (Mar 26, 2013)

*T*he urtw driver seemed flaky to me when I was using it, but no one could ever track down where or why. I finally just gave up on it.


----------

